
Generatingfunctionology (1994) [pdf] - Jtsummers
https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/gfologyLinked2.pdf
======
jbn
You could also point to
[https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/AeqB.html](https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/AeqB.html)

Both are good reads if you're into that sort of things.

